# Netflix to TV via pc.



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Has anyone done this? Are we talking about a secondary vga port and a long wire? Anything else?

Well after additional checking, I found that the splitter that I use to hook up the WII and the Dish Modem uses 3 wires yellow/white/red...Now I'm all confused??


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Love to ahve this answer too...for my mom.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Adron said:


> Has anyone done this? Are we talking about a secondary vga port and a long wire? Anything else?
> 
> Well after additional checking, I found that the splitter that I use to hook up the WII and the Dish Modem uses 3 wires* yellow/white/red*...Now I'm all confused??


 You will have to look on the back of the TV just what hook ups (Inputs) are avalible.
My HDTV has a VGA input plug. OR one can get a vga to HDMI adaptor and watch the PC on one of those channels. But both of those are for HD TV Sets.
OR a TV card in the computer that has a Coax Out and go to the coax in on the TV.
Oh the YellowlWhite/Red that is a standard Video in Yellow is the Video and White and the Red are for audio. To use that coming from the computer you must have a Video Card or something that converts the Computer signal to TV Signal which is different.
* Dazzle* is a add on adapter easy to get for the computer to do what you want.
Could not find one from Dazzle but here is one and real good price also.
http://www.cecompass.com/PCMACVGAtoTVVCompositeRCAS-VideoConverterBox.aspx?gclid=CMHL3IiNlJ8CFQ4MDQodmDNgWA


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My hubby hooks up a laptop to the tv and runs netflix to any tv with the proper port. One cord hooks up to the front and the other to the side of the laptop. He has also hooked up our 6 yr old sony vaio desktop to watch tv. The laptops are easier with their convenient size and easy to move around....plus we loaned the desktop to a friend....after we get it back....we will hook it back up. We love netflix and have not used cable tv in about 1 1/2 years. Hubby gets anxious to watch some sports but does find some online he can see this same way. The minimum cost to have netflix with unlimited streaming movies is only $9. You get to order one movie at a time that you can't watch streaming also. If you upgrade it is still under $20 a month to get three movies at a time, $18.99. If you want to save alot of cash, don't like paying that cable bill each month...get stuck with the "sports package" just because it sounds so good to a sportsfan....this is a great option and it works so very well for us! Our membership also allows four computers to watch streaming movies at the same time! Think of the options there....at home or away you can access your account......in different locations even if the kids are watching at home...... I am so very happy that netflix offers this as I simply can't spent the money on cable. It used to cause me to cringe.... LOL The unlimited streaming movies is wonderful, they even have educational movies and series that you would usually see on cable and tv plus they are new.....

Hubby says what he hooks up the the tv and to the side of the laptop is VGA moniter cord, the other cord that hooks up to the front is an AUDIO cord. They are cheap and we started doing this the very day it was offered~!~~~ You use the existing port that is already there. The computer has to also have the port to allow the connection. Again we used a 6 yr old sony vaio hooked up the same way with no updating as it had the proper port.

Have fun with this....it is the greatest option for TV in a long time!

Romy
Island Girl


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks AK and Romy. It looks like that converter box is what I was looking for, and the price is about right too. I could hook this up to my desktop for standard use, or use the laptop and the inverter for use sans electricity. Last ice storm, we lost electricity but not DSL...go figure. Then because the audio out is already stereo, I just have to figure out how to split out right/left. Shouldn't be a problem. Thanks


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I love the FREE movies on FLIX I use my ROUTER to shoot it to my ROKU box. OR you can use your blue ray to capture the signal.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Just not fair deal for us dialup customers of Netflix, we are still limited to dvds by mail. And their website, like many others, is becoming dialup unfriendly even to check our queue.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that hermit John~! Here on this tiny island with not a store or a business....I mean we don't even have a pump to gas up our boats! If you drive over to the firestation.....yes...we have one of those...there is a tank with a gauge and the once a week gas up is available for one hour to put gas in your car~! We have to drive our boat over to the mainland to gas her up and buy groceries...canning here is just plain smart! Ok on the dial up....as backwards as this little slice of heaven out here is.....WE HAVE WIRELESS INTERNET??? We also don't have power lines, they are under the water and then underground.....Now isn't that weird? They won't allow a Mom and Pop store or any formal business here....but through the telephone company we have the wireless internet, high speed. We used to have direct Tv...but we gave it up...too expensive....

Where do you live that you are stuck with dial up?


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a question i hope ya'll can help me with. I am trying to hook our laptop up with our tv.
We have the audio cable going from the pc to tv and can get audio, but can not get picture. we have the cable going from the computer to tv for that as well. 

we have a latitude D820 laptop and a Sanyo Tv that we purchased last year. 

The cable we have are a VGA/SVGA Video Cable.

Anyone know what i need to do? We have tried all the settings on the tv, no picture.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I read a few days ago that Netflix will be able to download movies to a persons Wii ~!! Then from the Wii over to the TV. Great news indeed


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

romysbaskets said:


> Where do you live that you are stuck with dial up?


About 2 miles too far out for dsl. My phone company keeps filling my mailbox with special offers of dsl the first year for $10 a month, but if you call, then sorry charlie....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> About 2 miles too far out for dsl. My phone company keeps filling my mailbox with special offers of dsl the first year for $10 a month, but if you call, then sorry charlie....


 You ought to tell your phone company to get with the times, and get booster boxes around so nobody is "too far out". That is what my phone has done and they service 3 counties and nobody is "too far out".


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I just bought an Xbox 360; it does the Netflix thing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> I just bought an Xbox 360; it does the Netflix thing.


 Ah that is why Wii is going too. I just bought a Wii for some exercise time.
Been "bowling" many times a day.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Along the same lines, has anyone done the free satellite tv on your pc thing? If you have, what do you think about it? 

Dh wants to try it. It's a one time payment of $35 and supposedly after a few downloads and clicks you're ready to watch tv. 

Of course then we'll have to figure out if our tv is too old to connect to the pc like you all are talking about.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> About 2 miles too far out for dsl. My phone company keeps filling my mailbox with special offers of dsl the first year for $10 a month, but if you call, then sorry charlie....



Oh Gods...doesn't it just make you sick when they do that...you see the flyer...get all excited...call to check it out and then nuffin :grit:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Countrystyle said:


> Along the same lines, has anyone done the free satellite tv on your pc thing? If you have, what do you think about it?


This is a pretty good answer to your question: http://askbobrankin.com/free_satellite_tv_on_pc.html

I decided to spend the $35 to give it a try. As the article states most of the listings are foreign stations although many are broadcasting movies in English.

It is rather difficult to wade through the several thousand channels to find ones that provide programing you do wish to watch. Never a guide to tell you when anything is on, you take pot luck. 

As soon as one movie is over they start another so it is difficult to see an entire one since they don't start on the hour or half hour. No commercials for most of the channels. 

When you do find a channel showing old classic movies they show the same ones day after day after day. 

I used Live TV for my purchase of software/subscription. It takes several different software viewing programs, i.c. Quicktime, Sopcast, VLC media player, Real Time, and ??? I find even after downloading them they generally won't properly connect to the streaming video. Sometimes video will simply freeze up after you have been watching for awhile and are well into a movie. Restarting might gain you a few seconds more until it freezes again. Audio continues without interruption. 

Many of the channels do not come through all of the time and are off air for a good portion of the day. Others seem to broadcast audio only giving a green screen to view.

I've also found that with many channels you can't go to full viewing screen so you either watch on a tiny one or not at all.

Many of the channels I watch are America Free TV (AFTV) which I now know is free here: http://www.americafree.tv/classics/medium/ They have several channels.

I am also greatly spoiled by Netflix as I can start a movie when I like, pause or continue it, etc. Not so with the aforementioned shows.

Would I make the purchase again? No way. Though I have watched quite a few really old B&W movies it has simply not been worth the cost. Just my opinion and they seem to get at least a few great reviews including some okay ones by the computer magazines.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

kandmcockrell said:


> I have a question i hope ya'll can help me with. I am trying to hook our laptop up with our tv.
> We have the audio cable going from the pc to tv and can get audio, but can not get picture. we have the cable going from the computer to tv for that as well.
> 
> we have a latitude D820 laptop and a Sanyo Tv that we purchased last year.
> ...


It will be different.... But look to your documentation.

On my Hp laptop you hook it up then press "CTRL" and "F4" at the same time and this enables the alternative video ports. It's automatic and hardware based. It will be a similar type thing.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks, Windy in Kansas, I appreciate the reply and the opinion. We'll check out the link you provided instead. We downgraded our satellite and it's just not worth it. Nothing to watch now. lol Thanks again.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> About 2 miles too far out for dsl. My phone company keeps filling my mailbox with special offers of dsl the first year for $10 a month, but if you call, then sorry charlie....


Same fools call out here about twice a year... instead of trying to educate them, I say yes, bring it on... They say they'll be out on Monday, I call on Wed and ask where's the peckerwood at? Well, he couldn't find the house... I give directions (as if they don't KNOW, as they have maps of all phone lines)... and of course, it's we can't service you... exactly what I knew already... we're 13 miles out the other side of the boonies...


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

you can go wireless with apple tv, but it costs. I use an hacked old style xbox but then you gotta have cables,


----------

